# Man City cup 2017 0'3 & 0'4 final.



## atorres401 (May 28, 2017)

0'3 -   Crossfire vs FC golden state 

0'4-    LAUFA vs Xolos 

Thoughts on both finalist ?


----------



## True love (May 29, 2017)

atorres401 said:


> 0'3 -   Crossfire vs FC golden state
> 
> 0'4-    LAUFA vs Xolos
> 
> Thoughts on both finalist ?




There's no final for 03 and 04, first place play first place, second place play second place, and third place play third place an so on in Group play, Both LAUFA 03 and 04 vs Xolos.


----------



## Fishme1 (May 29, 2017)

True love said:


> There's no final for 03 and 04, first place play first place, second place play second place, and third place play third place an so on in Group play, Both LAUFA 03 and 04 vs Xolos.


Isn't the final game a final ?


----------



## True love (May 29, 2017)

LAUFA 03 was just too good today, Final score LAUFA 3 Xolos 1


----------



## Fishme1 (May 29, 2017)

True love said:


> There's no final for 03 and 04, first place play first place, second place play second place, and third place play third place an so on in Group play, Both LAUFA 03 and 04 vs Xolos.


----------



## outside! (May 30, 2017)

atorres401 said:


> 0'3 -   Crossfire vs FC golden state
> 
> 0'4-    LAUFA vs Xolos
> 
> Thoughts on both finalist ?


Boys or girls?


----------



## Fishme1 (May 30, 2017)

outside! said:


> Boys or girls?


Boys


----------



## True love (May 30, 2017)

Fishme1 said:


> Boys


Hay Fishme1, those 04 boys are pretty good, congrats to LAUFA 04 with that  Monsterous run in the tournament. pretty damn good team.


----------



## Fishme1 (May 30, 2017)

True love said:


> Hay Fishme1, those 04 boys are pretty good, congrats to LAUFA 04 with that  Monsterous run in the tournament. pretty damn good team.


Thanks !


----------

